# Interlagos Plaid



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Interlogos Plaid*

wondering where i can find some Interlagos Plaid replica or real fabric and vinyl!!


----------



## drumr (Jul 18, 2007)

^also curious. would like some fabricz


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Damn that's some sexy material http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Good luck. There was a company that was thinking about importing the real stuff from Europe by the yard but the buy in was in the hundreds...up front. I don't think it ever panned out since there wasn't enough interest. Just go to the store and look for a plaid that is similar.


----------



## housmaar (Jul 18, 2006)

Hillside Imports just brought some INTERLAGOS over, it was nearly 3 grand for 10 yards..... get something else, not only is it really expensive, its tough to find as well.
Good luck


----------



## eUroFlAsH (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (housmaar)*

yah with the right fabric it turns out amazing


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (housmaar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *housmaar* »_Hillside Imports just brought some INTERLAGOS over, it was nearly 3 grand for 10 yards..... get something else, not only is it really expensive, its tough to find as well.
Good luck


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (ClubDownforce)*

damnit i dont care for the real stuff i want something to do my head liner and door cards... also some plaid vinyl stickers by the sheet to like do my engine covers... but no luck with anything ive looked everywhere


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (mcmahonbj)*

i was gettin houndstooth the other day i saw a fabric similar to the interlagos i think joanne mayb


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (TurboREX)*

no way??? damnit idk where a joann is by me... i want a like vinyl sheet thats sticky so i can do my battery cover and engine cover!!


----------

